# Lighting Issues specifically with Red Plants



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

Hi there all!
I'm in need of the UKAPS knowledge base again... A while ago I attempted to have a lovely colorful tank filled with a variety of pinky-red's like rotala rotundifolia and flat out natural red plants like alternanthera reineckii mini. I understand that maintaining red colours in the rotala group are challenging but surely not alternanthera reineckii. The bright colours quickly dulled beyond what could be described as red.

I'm aware that high light and bring on a wide range of problems- namely algae and nutrient deficiencies. And am prepared for these risks. Only issue is that there are no nutrient deficiencies- only non red plants!!

I tried to grow HC and glosso but both just grew upwards. Have switched to Hairgrass

Co2 is being banged in so drop checker is just yellow.
Ferts EI- Triple dosing with additional Iron - no livestock so not an issue.
Flow makes all the plants move in the tank gently - spray bar distribution- in line Co2 diffuser.

This is where the lighting issue comes into debate. 30litre tank. Light unit suspended an inch above the water level. The lighting unit is 2x24w compact florescent 6500k 8 hours a day.

Question 1) is it possible to ignite a 24w bulb even if the ballast or lighting unit is not that size. It's a cheapy china one so maybe this could be the reason.
Question 2) The bulbs are also cheapy 6500k about £1 each. I read on a previous thread that cheap bulbs dont provide the correct colour spectrum but I know that Ceg disputes this.

Any help would be seriously appriciated


----------



## tim (13 Jul 2014)

Hi ed, I've grown a fair few plants under boyu t5s and I've had them turn reddish, from the sounds of your glosso hc  experience it sounds like co2 issues, pics may help identify your issues.


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

Hi Tim,

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-30l-nano.29222/#post-304971

This is the journal from the tank about a year ago.

Co2 issue was discussed but from the flow to distribution where all plants are moving and the drop checker is yellow i cant understand how it would be this element?


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jul 2014)

I can only offer advice based on personal experience...Light is a crucial factor, absolutely...but in my case I'm convinced that my R. rotundifolia turned red because of the extra traces I mixed in with the usual TMC Complete. I typically use a 1:0.25 mix of TNC Complete with TNC light..as you mention iron is supposedly a factor...


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

I thought this too troi but no matter how much trace and iron I add it doesn't make a difference..


----------



## tim (13 Jul 2014)

Ed just had a quick look through the journal and using my trusty par chart  Posted somewhere on the forum.




your tank height with the t5s puts you in the extreme light category, ime experience almost impossible to add enough co2 because we always want to add livestock, if you could somehow raise the light fixture by around 6-8 inches above the tank, I think you'll have the results your after, co2 and flow looks spot on just the lights are too intense IMO.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jul 2014)

What Tim said, I was about to post when he answered...Occam's razor...the solution lands somewhere between the usual balance of light, nutrients, flow/distribution, and CO2.

Sorry if that's a bit obvious and unhelpful but we can only arrive at what is best for our unique conditions by experimenting...as Tim suggests.


----------



## tim (13 Jul 2014)

Occam's razor, just had to google it


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

Thanks guys. There is currently no livestock in the tank so no risk of life. The yellow drop checker shows the surplus of co2 and ferts are massively over. I just can't believe that this makes the plants grow vertical and without red pigments is a co2 issue. This light was over my 17l with one bulb running and HC crawled along the bottom perfectly. Therefore with a tank double the size and double the light double to co2/ferts should have an affect on it's growth?
I've just bought a arcadia 24w ellipse for another tank so may see how that fairs over the 30l

But you guys don't think it's the quality of the bulb or unit itself?


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Jul 2014)

If it's still the same spray bar as in the first few pictures than I would think you have toooooooo many holes in it which lowers the strength of the current which would explain your CO2 issue at substrate level.


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

The filter was 1350lph. Without those holes the tank would be destroyed by the strength of the current. Have switched the filter to a smaller eheim with a more appropriate flow rate.


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)




----------



## GHNelson (13 Jul 2014)

Hi edmills
Sure that's Rotala sp rotundifolia?


hoggie


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

So I'm told.. It does look like it's been in its immersed state though


----------



## GHNelson (13 Jul 2014)

Rotala sp Rotundifolia
[DOUBLEPOST=1405241979][/DOUBLEPOST]Can you upload a closer picture?
hoggie


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

It has looked like this before when been put in from an emmersed state. Leaves will change soon.


----------



## GreenGrow (13 Jul 2014)

Will do when I'm back home tomorrow


----------



## GHNelson (13 Jul 2014)

Okay  Ed.


----------

